# Are dogs little hairy humans?



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I know some people have dogs as baby substitutes and some to replace children who have flown the nest. But do they really really fulfil that need, or do they just say what we want to hear.

Go here http://overstated.net/2008/12/21/the-weirdest-dog-ever

Don't forget to play the videoresponses! :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No 
but some humans act like hairy little dogs.

Dave p


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Think your being a little unfair to the dogs there Dave.

Charlie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry Charlie,
Yes I was.
My 5 are better behaved than most of the descendents of apes that I know.

dave p


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

dogs - hairy little humans - no - gremlins - yes! Well ours is :lol:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Grandad had dogs so did dad,so perhaps i was so used to them being about that we have dogs.Amongst the dogs we have had were three Border collies,two have gone to the great kennel in the sky,'Flea Bag' a rescue is still with us on approval,four and a half years later. 
Some of my most enduring memories are about our pet dogs, the first b/coll was Lucky dog,he was a hippy,Peace man!,the second was Wilf, the grandson called him Filfy,after one year his true colours emerged,from then on he was called 'Wilfy the WOLF'! ,the one we have now is Sassy,it would appear she has had a tough life and only now is she trusting us.
Whatever your reason for having a dog the companionship you get back is mind boggling,so if your outdoors and see me apparently on my own talking away like a loon,please rest assured, flea bag,vertically challenged,pudding belly,stinker will be near bye? hunting whatever is about. To us,NOT having a dog is unthinkable,the reason we rescued a dog was we are both to old to look after a dog for 12/14 years,as the medical profession has let us down,our GP has admitted that we are not going to live forever,still, there is always a second opinion!!. Jented.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

My dog is definitely a dog, rather than a small hairy human. That said, I do get lots of good vibes from owning him. I can easily make myself believe he loves unconditionally, even though I know that his doggy ways are just the pack animal's response to the leader and feeder.

I wouldn't like to be without a dog, but if he pops his clogs while we are travelling I would probably wait until we return to get another (unless I see some real cutie puppy).

Loved the Youtube though. How mental was that dog!

Lesley


----------

